# Hard water spots



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just washed the car this afternoon, and while my liquid wax works pretty good at eliminating hard water spots, I am still seeing them in certain angles of daylight.

Is there a specific product I can use to prevent/erase these things... they're super annoying, especially when I'm putting a lot of effort into getting it clean, going so far as to use Q-tips on the stock 17" wheels in those tight corners where a rag just won't reach.

I've heard of mixing in some vinegar with your wash water, but that still doesn't solve the rinsing issue, and besides, vinegar is acidic, and I avoid the use of any acidic soaps/cleaners, especially on the wheels.

Liquid claybar? Liquid polish? What are your suggestions?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Detail spray. Try some WD40, or car wax. Petroleum based products will rid the water marks.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Im curious to this answer to. Considering i have pbm and its a mission to avoid them.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

First, clay the car to get the spots that are there off. To keep them gone, follow these steps:

1. Wash wheels first. If you wash them with the rest of the car it will dry before you're done.

2. Pre-rinse the car long enough to cool it off.

3. Use a good quallity soap and soap the entire car without rinsing.

4. Rinse and dry.

If you're still having trouble, spray detail spray all over the car right after the final rinse, but before you dry it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks! I will give some of these methods a try.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Clay bar isn't necessary. There are less labor intrusive ways to remove them. The thing with clay bar is.... if you are looking to remove a few spots and you clay bar it. That spot looks so damn good you do this spot then that spot then ya stand back and say damn I am doing the whole thing! LOL..... That ok!! 

I have used detail spray to remove the water spots it looks nice but nothing beats the look of a clay bared finish.

A trick I do when I chamois a car in the sun light... I keep the car misted section at a time while I chamois. You can try a leaf blower too. Don't laugh it works. Blow most of the water off then wipe down. So what if the neighbors think your goofy, watch and see if they don't employ it.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Clay bar isn't necessary. There are less labor intrusive ways to remove them. The thing with clay bar is.... if you are looking to remove a few spots and you clay bar it. That spot looks so damn good you do this spot then that spot then ya stand back and say damn I am doing the whole thing! LOL..... That ok!!
> 
> I have used detail spray to remove the water spots it looks nice but nothing beats the look of a clay bared finish.
> 
> A trick I do when I chamois a car in the sun light... I keep the car misted section at a time while I chamois. You can try a leaf blower too. Don't laugh it works. Blow most of the water off then wipe down. So what if the neighbors think your goofy, watch and see if they don't employ it.


Leaf blower works great! It gets the water out of the places that you can't wipe, like inside the mirrors. Besides, most of my neighbors rarely wash their cars, so they think I'm goofy just for doing that on a regular basis. They really don't understand the leaf blower. They just shake their heads and go back to drinking their PBR:lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Blow gun onto an air compressor works just as good.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I use my air compressor on the honeycombs. Works wonders. I only have a small 5gal portable one so I can't do the full car. I'd probally run out of air


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

I wash my car at night. Next . . . .:rofl:


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> So what if the neighbors think your goofy


Mine asked if I was blow drying my car. I just use it on the wheels, grille, and trim. It's amazing how much water is in the mirrors and black lower window trim.

I clay and polish my cars once a year, and it's well worth it.


----------



## harleybme1970 (Jul 29, 2009)

n i thought i was the only dipstick out there with a leaf blower. I can stop seeing that shrink now. thanks guys


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*inside vs outside water*

When i wash my 06 i run the hose to the laundry room fitting, the inhouse water goes through the water softener, the outside taps do not.
If i wash with outside water i spend twice as much time trying to remove those damn hard water spots!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I need to get the leaf blower and a foam gun. The leaf blower idea is pure genius.


----------

